# A Moral Dilemma - Horse Dumped



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

We woke up this morning to find that someone had been kind enough to give us a horse. Sitting in our pasture (of goats!) was a skin-and-bones gelding, which we'd previously not seen. None of our neighbors saw anything, so right now, we're sort of at a loss as to what to do with it.

Not only do we not need another horse right now, but this certainly isn't the type of horse we'd want, if we did need another. He's short, thinly built, emaciated and skittish, and there are simply too many unknowns to him. Not to mention, we don't know what health care he has had or his history, so we've locked him the only place we can away from our other equine - our trailer.

And there is the question of what to do with him. Calling the police here would do nothing. We've had animals (nothing this big) dumped here before, sometimes seeing the person drive off after dumping it, and the police have never been helpful, just suggesting we call animal control. Animal control tells us to call the police, and if we don't want the animal, to take it to a livestock auction, as they only take dogs and cats.

Honestly, though, I don't even think an auction would take him. On a body scale, he's a two tops, and you can see every bone in his body. Right now I'm trying to find him a home via craigslist, but past that I don't know what to do with him.

Not to mention, there are the morals of the situation. We've always taken in the goats, pigs, etc. that have been dumped here, but we can't take a horse. I've never taken a horse to an auction (at least, not an auction where kill buyers could be found), and seeing how this horse looks and the time of the year, I know where he'd end up if he went to one, but I'm still considering finding an auction that'll take him!

I'm curious to hear what your opinions on it are, and if any of you guys have been in a similar situation.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

-braces flame suit-

Do you have any means to humanely put him out of his suffering?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Well on the off chance that he was stolen and someone then got scared and dumped him. I would call the radio stations and local news. Get them video and/pictures of the horse. Surely you can get them to do a quick piece on that if you play your cards right. Suggest the possibility that he was stolen. 

I would then contact rescues in the area, I would NOT take him to auction. He might not be the kind of horse you would want but hopefully for him, he is the kind someone will want. No horse deserves to be treated poorly. For now, he should have free choice water and free choice hay. Very sad indeed. Good luck and keep us posted.

Can we see some picture too, please?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Feed him and take care of him till you figure it out. Any auction you take him to, he is going to the killer.

Frankly if I was in that situation If I could not find anyone to take him I would Put him to sleep.
Cheapest way I have found is if you have a vet school near, take it there, they use the body for necropsies, so cheap on the disposal end.
Other way is find out when the rendering service is going to be in you area and make an appt with vet that day.

I know this is not your problem to do this, but It is not the horses fault.

This is just what I would do.... good luck on your own decision.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I would have him put to sleep. In that condition, I would doubt a kill buyer would even bid on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Inga, the problem is that rescues are full to bursting now, too. They probably don't have the resources to take the horse.

I'm with Tianimalz; give him a day or two of good food, and put a bullet in his head.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> -braces flame suit-
> 
> Do you have any means to humanely put him out of his suffering?


Unfortunately, not really, without dipping drastically into the emergancy funds we have for our own animals. Our vet charges $200 to euth, and then there is the matter of disposing of a horse when we aren't allowed to bury or burn the body.



Inga said:


> Well on the off chance that he was stolen and someone then got scared and dumped him. I would call the radio stations and local news. Get them video and/pictures of the horse. Surely you can get them to do a quick piece on that if you play your cards right. Suggest the possibility that he was stolen.
> 
> I would then contact rescues in the area, I would NOT take him to auction. He might not be the kind of horse you would want but hopefully for him, he is the kind someone will want. No horse deserves to be treated poorly. For now, he should have free choice water and free choice hay. Very sad indeed. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Can we see some picture too, please?


I doubt he was stolen, considering how he looks. He's grade as can be, with awful conformation. Not to mention, around here it is pretty common for horses to just be dumped - usually in an empty field, but apparently not this time! People are running out of hay and passing along problems.

I hadn't thought about contacting rescues, so I will do that. I don't see the news coming out to do a story for him, as, like I said, this isn't uncommon. The woman we get our hay from had three belgians dumped in her field last year - it just happens here, unfortunately. :/ We just usually get goats/sheep, as our (one and only) horse and other equine are tucked away at the back of the property and can't be seen from the road. 

We currently do have him with some hay and water, and we gave him some grain this morning to get him in the trailer. I will try to get pictures tonight or tomorrow of the guy.

For now, I couldn't really take him to an auction, even if I wanted to (which I don't, really, as I do know it'd be a sure fire death sentence for him), as most the auctions won't take a horse as bad as him, especially if it's out of state. That, and I don't want to drive with him in my trailer! He looks like exactly the kind of horse that'd get one in trouble if they were pulled over.



Taffy Clayton said:


> Feed him and take care of him till you figure it out. Any auction you take him to, he is going to the killer.
> 
> Frankly if I was in that situation If I could not find anyone to take him I would Put him to sleep.
> Cheapest way I have found is if you have a vet school near, take it there, they use the body for necropsies, so cheap on the disposal end.
> ...



If all else fails, I will contact the vet school and see if they'll take him. Again, I don't really want to put much into him if I can avoid it. Although I feel for him, he isn't mine, and I don't want to potentially take away funds I'd use in an emergency involving my animals for him.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I would have him put to sleep. In that condition, I would doubt a kill buyer would even bid on him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At the very least, I know I'd end up paying fees on him.



Speed Racer said:


> Inga, the problem is that rescues are full to bursting now, too. They probably don't have the resources to take the horse.
> 
> I'm with Tianimalz; give him a day or two of good food, and put a bullet in his head.


If only I had a shotgun!

(Half-joke)


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been in this situation myself. A horse was dumped of at my old church. With nothing but a note "Take him we cant use him" He still had the auction number on his butt. We took him in and he was with us for 2 years before he passed in Feb. 
My thoughts ... take care of him untill you can find him a home. Dont take him to auction or he will end up worse off. 
If you absolutely cant take him in call a local vet and see if you can just relieve him of his suffering


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Broski1984 said:


> If only I had a shotgun!
> 
> (Half-joke)


Handgun, actually. Doesn't necessarily need to be large caliber. I have a .38 that would do the job.

I'd say offer him to one of the hunts or local zoos for their big cats, but not knowing his health history and the fact that he's skinny, I don't think any of them would take him.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else. Give him a day or two of your best treatment and to see, just in case, if someone stops by. But I doubt they will.

Then put him out of his misery. It's not his fault, but it's not your fault for doing what you have to do when someone else couldn't.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> I have been in this situation myself. A horse was dumped of at my old church. With nothing but a note "Take him we cant use him" He still had the auction number on his butt. We took him in and he was with us for 2 years before he passed in Feb.
> My thoughts ... take care of him untill you can find him a home. Dont take him to auction or he will end up worse off.
> If you absolutely cant take him in call a local vet and see if you can just relieve him of his suffering


As said, can't really keep him very long here. If all else fails, I'll try and find a way to get him euthanized, but the costs of it are pretty pricey here, plus finding something to do with the body. 

Money's tight, and honestly there isn't much of a way I can afford to feed him over the winter, especially with him being as skinny as he is. I don't even have another stall I could put him in, haha. So, him staying here is out of the question.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope there is something to do for this horse 
and maybe you can find him a forever home


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Conway said:


> I have to agree with everyone else. Give him a day or two of your best treatment and to see, just in case, if someone stops by. But I doubt they will.
> 
> Then put him out of his misery. It's not his fault, but it's not your fault for doing what you have to do when someone else couldn't.


I've gotten one inquiry on him so far, but with the free horses on craigslist, I don't expect much admittedly. May call my farrier, who tends to know places that'll take anything free.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> hope there is something to do for this horse
> and maybe you can find him a forever home


Hopefully. I don't have very high expectations on anything, other than this ending up being expensive! But hopefully we find a solution that works for the both of us.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe the OP can't afford to take care of him. It's been stated a couple of times he'd have to dip into his emergency fund to euthanize.

I'm all for helping out animals when I can. I am a firmer believer in it. But my feet are also planted firmly on the ground and if I can't afford it, I can't.

OP I'm sorry this happened to you. It puts good people in an impossible situation. If you can't afford to hang on until you get him placed, I'd go with the shotgun/hand gun route. If you don't have one maybe someone you know does. Course the problem is burying him apparently and I have ZERO ideas on that. We just got a backhoe to bury ours on our property when the time came but that itself cost a pretty penny even way back when.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps you could contact that net posse place (I'm sorry I don't know its proper name but many others here do. They're on the internet and they deal with stolen horses so if you're really lucky they might have him on their missing list). I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation - you're stuck between the proverbial rock and a hard place with this one.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy some chain and a combination or keyed lock for EVERY GATE. I have locks on ALL of my outside gates. I am planning on adding chains and locks to the _insides_ of all of my 6 exterior gates, where the gate connects to the wooden post, to padlock THEM, too. NOBODY can just throw a horse into my turnout lots, OR steal my horses.
I even found combo locks that have identical combinations, so I have pairs with same.
Poor you. Poor horse. SO sorry for your dilemma. =(


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

You sound like you're in a rural area, is there no one around that has a gun and tractor you could borrow? I've never had to bury/dispose of a body before, so I'm afraid I have little helpful advice.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Burning could be a possibility but I don't know what type of area you are in.

We have had to use a backhoe as well when a horse died or was put down.

Is there any way you can call the local humane society? Tell them it was dumped and that if they don't take it your going to euth it. Or if they can possibly take it to euth and dispose of properly?


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

BBBCrone said:


> Maybe the OP can't afford to take care of him. It's been stated a couple of times she'd have to dip into her emergency fund to euthanize.
> 
> I'm all for helping out animals when I can. I am a firmer believer in it. But my feet are also planted firmly on the ground and if I can't afford it, I can't.
> 
> OP I'm sorry this happened to you. It puts good people in an impossible situation. If you can't afford to hang on until you get him placed, I'd go with the shotgun/hand gun route. If you don't have one maybe someone you know does. Course the problem is burying him apparently and I have ZERO ideas on that. We just got a backhoe to bury ours on our property when the time came but that itself cost a pretty penny even way back when.


*He, haha. Not that I blame you for the mistake, it is mostly female posters on here!

And, yeah, it is a matter of expense. I can afford to keep him a few days and see if someone'll take him, but I can't really afford to keep him past that. I've got limited hay, no free stalls (goats due soon), and a limited amount of money for emergencies, which I don't want to dip into if I don't have to. Things tend to happen this time of year, and I'd rather not spend half my emergency fund (when it's all said and done) on a horse that isn't mine, only to have one of my own animals get sick/hurt.

I am sure I could find a shotgun if I needed to, but we rent property near an airport. The landlord has asked us not to bury any animals, and we're not allowed to set fires due to the airport. When we have smaller things die, we usually take them out to the woods and the coyotes have them gone in a day or two, but a horse and a goat are drastically different sized, of course.

This certainly wasn't really what we needed right now, haha. If it were in the summer, I'd be fine with holding him until someone could come get him, but with no shelter and not enough hay to go around, that won't work. Then again, people don't dump horses in summer, do they?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Walk him out to the woods, shoot him, and the scavengers will do the rest. Do you think cattle farmers bury every animal that dies? Nope, they shove 'em into the woods and let nature's clean-up crew take care of 'em.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*growls* I didn't fix it fast enough!


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Perhaps you could contact that net posse place (I'm sorry I don't know its proper name but many others here do. They're on the internet and they deal with stolen horses so if you're really lucky they might have him on their missing list). I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation - you're stuck between the proverbial rock and a hard place with this one.


I'd forgotten them. I will put information up on there, but I highly doubt someone would steal this horse, as already said. Even in his prime, he wasn't anything, I can tell that. He's one of those horses bred in a backyard from mixed-breed parents.

It is a sticky situation, but, I'm sure we'll find a solution to it, haha,



Corporal said:


> Buy some chain and a combination or keyed lock for EVERY GATE. I have locks on ALL of my outside gates. I am planning on adding chains and locks to the _insides_ of all of my 6 exterior gates, where the gate connects to the wooden post, to padlock THEM, too. NOBODY can just throw a horse into my turnout lots, OR steal my horses.
> I even found combo locks that have identical combinations, so I have pairs with same.
> Poor you. Poor horse. SO sorry for your dilemma. =(


That is certainly something I plan on doing now! The best I can figure, is that they let him in through the (only) gate that is along the road, as we'd of probably heard them if they'd gone to any of the others. How they got him in there without waking up someone or letting a herd of goats out, I don't know. 

Padlocks would probably stop the bigger animals, although it hasn't little ones before. We actually had someone slow down, get out, and actually toss a young goat over the fence once. Winter's always a question of, "What will we end up with this year?", haha.



Tianimalz said:


> You sound like you're in a rural area, is there no one around that has a gun and tractor you could borrow? I've never had to bury/dispose of a body before, so I'm afraid I have little helpful advice.



It is and it isn't rural. We have neighbors (a half-mile down the road) and behind us there is 70 acres of woods, but we also have an airport behind us and a major road 500 yards away from us. I think we probably end up with more stuff than most people, as you can see we have animals from the free way near us. 

A gun we could borrow, but we're not allowed to bury or burn on our property, unfortunately. :/



Conway said:


> Burning could be a possibility but I don't know what type of area you are in.
> 
> We have had to use a backhoe as well when a horse died or was put down.
> 
> Is there any way you can call the local humane society? Tell them it was dumped and that if they don't take it your going to euth it. Or if they can possibly take it to euth and dispose of properly?


Fire's out, due to the airport not allowing fires being burnt near it. I will try the humane society, but I already know what they're going to say - that they only take dogs and cats, and can't help with farm animals.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Walk him out to the woods, shoot him, and the scavengers will do the rest. Do you think cattle farmers bury every animal that dies? Nope, they shove 'em into the woods and let nature's clean-up crew take care of 'em.


We take all our smaller animals out there, but we try to avoid bigger things, as it takes forever for them to be gotten rid of, and we share the woods with two of our neighbors.

If all else fails though, this does seem like my best option at this point. 



BBBCrone said:


> *growls* I didn't fix it fast enough!



Haha, it's more than okay!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Where are you located? I work for a rescue and may know of one in your area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Dinner time (I'm like an old man, eating at four). I will be back this evening with pictures and hopefully an answer, haha.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

countrylove said:


> Where are you located? I work for a rescue and may know of one in your area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


South-west Michigan.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Anything you can do would help. If I had a goat thrown in my pasture, I'd figure out how to butcher it--NO loss. 
*I sincerely hope you can solve this soon.* Too bad you can't move. I CAN burn, shoot and bury, and I'm on the edge of a tiny town.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This will be something that will occur more frequently in the months ahead. More and more people are becoming strapped for cash and will be forced to abandon their animals. I wish you luck in finding this guy a new home or putting an end to his misery.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is so sad. I would definitely want him "quarantined" from my own, as you did. And, everyone has x amount of resources and priorities. If it were me, no, I could not put the poor creature down unless I knew he could not be saved. I would just want to know he was disease and worm free - then I would give him a chance w my own. But, if there were some other pressure in my life where I just could not do this....I would pray that a rescue facility would open their hearts to him.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Anything you can do would help. If I had a goat thrown in my pasture, I'd figure out how to butcher it--NO loss.
> *I sincerely hope you can solve this soon.* Too bad you can't move. I CAN burn, shoot and bury, and I'm on the edge of a tiny town.


The goats, sheep and pigs we usually get (three goats, two sheep and four pigs so far!) aren't all that bothersome, honestly. Quarantine for two weeks and add to the herd, or sell them off and make a few bucks. But, they don't cost much to feed and they're easy to sell if we don't want them! 

We're actually looking to move soon, because of this and other issues with the property. Being near a major road, unable to bury/burn, etc. makes everything a real pain in the rear, plus our landlord's a bit... special, haha.



wetrain17 said:


> This will be something that will occur more frequently in the months ahead. More and more people are becoming strapped for cash and will be forced to abandon their animals. I wish you luck in finding this guy a new home or putting an end to his misery.


We're expecting it. We didn't expect a horse, but we did expect more goats. Now I'm getting a padlock like another poster suggested, haha.



As for an update, I have two people who may come out and look at him tonight or tomorrow. We're going to hold onto him until Monday, and see what our options are then. In the mean time, he's got food and water and seems content enough.


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

i sure hope you find someone to take him or a rescue. it is not his fault he does not have the best breeding. some of my best horses where grade horses. i wish i lived closer i would be right there to get him! GOOD LUCK! and please give some time to find him someone who could love him and give him a good life he probably really deserves it.we all need to remember he is a living, breathing animal


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't like it when people guilt trip someone for doing the right thing. Sometimes there is more than one "right" way to go about a situation. The OP has stated more than once that they can not keep the horse, no room, no funds.

No room for the horse, no funds to take care of the horse = no shelter for the horse (trailor is temporary) and no funds mean no food or vet care.

Sometimes the best thing for these situations is to put the animal down if no one can take it in. I'm not saying not to try, but if it comes down to taking food or vet money away from your own horses for this one, it has to go.

I have many friends in horse rescue, they are full, busting at the seams, and turn away horses every day. It's hard work, I know several who don't even take cases like this anymore and if they do the animal is immediately put to sleep. 

This is because there are SO MANY neglected horses, that some see it would better benefit the big picture to take in horses closer to optimum health, because they can be accessed and adopted out much faster than taking in a horse at a body score of a 2 that is going to need thousands of dollars in vet care and take months to reach an adoptable point.

Sorry for the rant, I will get off of my soapbox now.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I just seen your ad on CL. We're pretty close to each other, across state lines though. Best of luck findin him a home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I feel bad for everybody involved but I have my fingers crossed that the horse finds a good home.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

walk him off your property THEN call animal control and the police, say there is a horse wondering around loose.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Take photos. E-mail to every horse person you know. (including vets and farriers) Post on facebook and netposse. Describe every scar, whorl and swirl on the horse.

With as small of a world as it can be sometimes - via your network someone may know who's horse it was.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

If only I had a shotgun!

(Half-joke)[/QUOTE]


you might ask your neighbors- if you are in farm/animal country someone is bound to have a .22. A well placed bullet is just as, if not more humane than chemical euthing..and a lot cheaper. 

I can assure you a kill buyer WOULD NOT bid on this horse..judging by my experiences with low end auctions (you can sometimes find great deals on tack!), usually the severly emmaciated horses run through with out bids..unless of course they are young and show some potential- then they may get a bid or two, but they go for pennies.. It wont be worth your time and effort hauling him in. 

Hopefully the rescue route pans out, But if it were me I'd just love on him for a couple of days and then end his misery.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> walk him off your property THEN call animal control and the police, say there is a horse wondering around loose.


I think that Joe is right here. This is not and never should have been your responsibility. If the taxpayers pay for animal control, they need to do their job. It is their responsibility; not yours.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Missy May said:


> This is so sad. I would definitely want him "quarantined" from my own, as you did. And, everyone has x amount of resources and priorities. If it were me, no, I could not put the poor creature down unless I knew he could not be saved. I would just want to know he was disease and worm free - then I would give him a chance w my own. But, if there were some other pressure in my life where I just could not do this....*I would pray that a rescue facility would open their hearts to him*.


And when that did not happen -- then what?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Celeste said:


> I think that Joe is right here. This is not and never should have been your responsibility. If the taxpayers pay for animal control, they need to do their job. It is their responsibility; not yours.


However once on her property it became her responsibility. Walking it off the property makes her no better than the person who put the horse there.

Again OP - contact the equine professionals in your area. Vets, farriers, trainers, barn owners, etc.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if you have any Cowboy Churches in your area but if you do, check with the preacher. You'd be amazed how many local horse people they know that could be willing to take him in.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

mls said:


> However once on her property it became her responsibility. Walking it off the property makes her no better than the person who put the horse there.
> 
> Again OP - contact the equine professionals in your area. Vets, farriers, trainers, barn owners, etc.


No it makes her a responsible horse owner. The second I saw a dumped horse I would have called animal control and moved the horse off my property. The point of animal control is to remove stray and dangerous animals. It isn't her horse or her problem.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

UPDATE:
We managed to find someone who would take him. He's going to be a 4H project for a teenager who wanted to "save" a horse. Worked out well for the little guy! He left today, loaded up like a champ, and is on his way to a better home. Not a moment too soon, as my mare and my mule were both aware of him being there and wouldn't stop calling to him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's wonderful, Broski. Hope he has a long, healthy life ahead of him.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's awesome!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That is amazing! I really felt for your dilemma. Reading through your posts, my heart was breaking for you! It's so tough when you truly deep down want to help, but just don't have the means to do so. I think you did the right thing by exploring every possible avenue to find a happy ending for this horse.


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Fantastic! Glad it all worked out and wishing him a full recovery.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Lucky horse and good timing. Had that happy option not come through, I was with the bullet and leave for the scavengers crowd. It's a bit morbid to consider, but you've butchered your own critters before, you could 'part' the carcass in a few spots and the scavengers will deal with it more quickly if backhoes aren't an option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sure the police are inundated with calls regarding cats and dogs being dumped but livestock is a different matter and the police should have been called. They would have been your backup if someone complained that you were starving a horse. Is there any hope of an update in several months time to see how he`s doing with the new ownerÉ


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thought of something. If Canada isn`t taking any more horses until Spring, this poor skinny little horse should be a wake-up call for unwanted horses. Obviously someone couldn`t keep feeding him and are the kill buyers still buying or have they been hit with the domino effect.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow I just read the whole thing, kudos to you broski for taking on a horse that wasn't yours and at least giving him a chance to find a home, before going the other route. I couldn't have done it better myself.

(and no im not against shooting him, if that's what it would have come down to at least he would have been out of his suffering. This could have really easily ended bad for that little guy)


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Good job! I don't think you could have handled it any better. 

Sometimes I think the animals we humans love the most suffer the most because of us. All the neglected/mistreated horses, dogs, etc.. that are in bad situations because someone thought they could love and care for such an animal.

It really breaks my heart, but people like you restore my faith in humanity a little.


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

Just read the whole thread aswell, so happy to see it turned out well. Hope he turns out a great horse for the teen


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Awe, I too read the entire thread, and was deeply saddened for both you and the horse. I am _so_ glad he is going to a home. So glad. I hope he turns out to be a amazing horse, with a forever, healthy home.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Broski1984 said:


> UPDATE:
> We managed to find someone who would take him. He's going to be a 4H project for a teenager who wanted to "save" a horse. Worked out well for the little guy! He left today, loaded up like a champ, and is on his way to a better home. Not a moment too soon, as my mare and my mule were both aware of him being there and wouldn't stop calling to him.


Such a wonderful outcome. 
I was reading this thread all along but didn't reply as heck, what can you say. I totally understood your position of not having infinite land and money, and it was just a rotten position to be put in. 

Someone suggested padlocks for your gates, I think this is a good idea. But not the number ones. I am a foster parent, and one of the requirements is that we keep medications locked. I use the number spinning combination locks and I am pretty sure I can break into any well used version of those locks now. The wheel spins smoothly until it gets to the magic number. (Just wanted to give you a heads up on that, as it might not solve your problem).


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome outcome!! YAY :clap:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

One night, driving home, my neighbors cow got out on the road. It was about 2am when I saw her, I couldn't get ahold of my neighbor, so I called the police. They herded her into the first paddock they could, which happened to be my OTHER neighbors field. Just to get her off the road. No one was hurt, and in the morning her owner walke across the road and got her. Just mentioning that to add to the possibilities of how he wound up there. Unlikely, but it could have been. 

On the topic of large dead animals and scavengers, our vultures here can strip a large deer in an afternoon. I am a fan. They do nature a great service.

I am glad he found a home! I hope he becomes one more that rescues never have to worry about, and I hope he doesn't cost the little gal a fortune putting him back together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad about the outcome.  Did you ever get a photo??

Btw I also suggest power bleach washing the inside of your trailer out. Just for safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so happy to hear the news! I vote for a picture of the little guy too. :wink:


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad it turned out well.

You might be surprised what he looks like once fed and back to normal. My TWH was a 2 when I got her. I thought she was going to be homely. She sort of looked like a skinny ewe necked camel. She stops traffic now when I ride on the road. Time after time I've had strangers stop dead and roll down their windows to tell me she is gorgeous.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy that he got a place to call home. Good for you for hanging in there & helping him.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What a happy outcome Broski! So very happy to hear it and I bet you are really relieved as well.


----------

